# 6 wk Head Shots!!!!!!!!



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I think my favorite would be Stitch! Geddy is going to be one very lucky doggie.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are all perfectly gorgeous. Tail boy would look awfully cute in my stocking Christmas morning though.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> They are all perfectly gorgeous. Tail boy would look awfully cute in my stocking Christmas morning though.


I think Rob wants a buddy for Oakly. Tonight it sounds like he has puppy fever.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Funny taking these pics tonight RALLY seemed bigger than the rest!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes::scratchch


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Rally looks fantastic!! I honestly think they've grown FLUFFIER this week!!! They all look even more bear-like!

My favs are LF boy and Stich!! More, more, more!!!!!!!

btw... are you doing ribbons now? Like LF boy will be yellow?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Heather, I have a question just because I do not know what to look for. From those head shots, which of those puppies are you considering "show" quality, or is it still too early to tell. 

When I went to pick out Brady, the first puppy that I almost picked, the breeder had said he had a nice head, but to tell you the truth, the three puppies I chose from all looked exactly alike to me.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Rally looks fantastic!! I honestly think they've grown FLUFFIER this week!!! They all look even more bear-like!
> 
> My favs are LF boy and Stich!! More, more, more!!!!!!!
> 
> btw... are you doing ribbons now? Like LF boy will be yellow?


 
LG, Stitch is yours, right? Or has that yet to be determined?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Cubbysan... still TBD. We really fell in love with LF boy and Stich.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

There all so adorable, love little Stich, can't believe how quick they grow, specially after what they been thought. You done a great job:wave:























​*Jack*, *Peanut*, *Rusty *and* Charlie*​*
*


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Cubbysan... still TBD. We really fell in love with LF boy and Stich.


They are all so cute!! It would be so hard to pick one over the other.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> I think Rob wants a buddy for Oakly. Tonight it sounds like he has puppy fever.


 It showed ????


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Let front boy, and Rally, please! Send COD...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll take orange girl, please!!!  

and I'm close enough to you to come steal her, so watch out :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are all so cute, I would be hard picked to choose just one.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They're all adorbale- but I'll take Stitch, please!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Seriously, you want us to pick ONE favorite? 

They are all adorable.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Let front boy, and Rally, please! Send COD...


LOL PG ..I'll send Rally to you as a big girl to show!!!!:wavey:My Favorite boy took an awful pic in that bunch..LF wouldn't stop squirming, but i thought that shot was acceptable for 6 wks!!! ...and there are a couple sleepers in the bunch...and yes L&J they are getting fuzzy How will I ever choooseeee???!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> btw... are you doing ribbons now? Like LF boy will be yellow?


yes the ribbons are used and assigned to each pup...then I know who is who in my camera, I hate having anything tied around puppy necks...I do this for head and stacked shot photos...which should be a real challenge...better get practicing!!!!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Heather, I have a question just because I do not know what to look for. From those head shots, which of those puppies are you considering "show" quality, or is it still too early to tell.
> 
> I know "who" I am looking at so far, but just yesterday as I was in the box, a couple were starting to catch my eye...and I was thinking, hmmmm, you are quite nice too..I can change my mind right up to the last day, based on many things,
> 
> ...


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I want orange girl she looks so ruffled Like you had just woken her lol


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

mist said:


> I want orange girl she looks so ruffled Like you had just woken her lol


she is cuuuuutttte...and has a funky DOO most days, like daddy I guess : Boston was a fuzz machine at 8 wks and we always spiked it up by pushing it back with our hands, Stitch does it tooo!!!!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

All are adorable--Orange Girl would probably be my pick--something about that look! Sure wish I could add another to my brood. T.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awww LF boy is the only one that isn't looking forward but I LOVE the pic - he looks so aloof! hehe - much like Griff.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

They are all SO adorable............but Rally has had my heart since the get-go !! My question for Heather I see has already been answered and that was which one reminded her the most of Fallon.......


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

arcane said:


> yes L&J they are getting fuzzy How will I ever choooseeee???!!!


well..... If it's any help at all... when we were visiting last weekend I overheard Left Shoulder boy telling his littermates that he HOPES :crossfing he gets to live in Windsor and get spoiled rotten


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

arcane said:


> LOL PG ..I'll send Rally to you as a big girl to show!!!!:wavey:My Favorite boy took an awful pic in that bunch..LF wouldn't stop squirming, but i thought that shot was acceptable for 6 wks!!! ...and there are a couple sleepers in the bunch...and yes L&J they are getting fuzzy How will I ever choooseeee???!!!


Is she big yet?  

Seriously. Pretty heads. Are you saying that LF is you fave boy? For me, as pretty as a head is, of course, I have to look at the bod. Have any stacked shots?


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man I remember a time when I thought to myself she will be lucky if half of them live. What an amazing job you have done!!!!!! They are gorgeous!!


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

You can send either neck girl or orange girl down this way! What CUTIES! all of them! I can't imagine having to decide on just one...so just surprise me! rofl


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

They are absolutely gorgeous puppies! Do they all have homes and families waiting for them? Thank you so much for sharing your experience and the growing up of these pups with us. I've enjoyed every picture and update you've shared, and hoped and prayed for the best during the rough moments.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I think they are all perfect, I can't pick a favorite....


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Is she big yet?
> 
> Seriously. Pretty heads. Are you saying that LF is you fave boy? For me, as pretty as a head is, of course, I have to look at the bod. Have any stacked shots?


she is growing by leaps and bounds!! LF wasn't my fav, but i am starting to look at him...I too need a total package and won't go just on a pretty head...I am going to start stacking them on the table with my mirror and try to get some stacked shots this week...and then comes movement...lol and yes Hooch, I am so very fortunate that I have the 10 here for sure ...God Bless Grandma, and a higher power:smooch:


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> They are absolutely gorgeous puppies! Do they all have homes and families waiting for them? Thank you so much for sharing your experience and the growing up of these pups with us. I've enjoyed every picture and update you've shared, and hoped and prayed for the best during the rough moments.


yes all but the ones I have reserved for myself have families waiting for themI have a wonderful group of kind caring owners!!! I am very happy you have all enjoyed watching the kids grow and change...I feel like you guys have become an extended family:wavey:


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

oh geesh....how can you pick! I want all of them!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll take one of each! Lf Boy is my favorite in these pics. He looks as though he is saying..."I don't want to look at you...you must look at me!"


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

eeegads we tried the table ...LF boy was the best boy and orange girl ...she has that look at me attitude...this is going to take some doing...lmao


----------



## MySweetPhoebe (Jun 25, 2006)

Just gorgeous, every one of them...


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> I think my favorite would be Stitch! Geddy is going to be one very lucky doggie.


 
Mine too! What a wonderful name.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I just LOVE orange girls crazy fur! But yeah, there's not one of them that I wouldn't take with open arms....absolutely adorable!


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'll take one of each if you don't mind!


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

They are so so cute! Rally has the cutest little face! Around her mouth! How adorable!!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> Mine too! What a wonderful name.


NO one has named Stitch --Stitch but me ....how I shall always know him..b/c he was cut down his back and had stitches...


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I just LOVE orange girls crazy fur!


here is miss orange using the feeding trough as her hammock!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I just love that last pic... she's so cute with that paw hanging up there in the air like that. Looks like she's having some pretty sweet dreams. Oh, and for all the orange girl fans out there... she REALLY is as adorable in person too!!!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm partial to Stitch...it's such a cute shot and he's so fluffy, but every single one of them looks adorable to me. I think you have a lucky group of families who will all get beautiful golden retrievers.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

All adorable but LF Boy and Stitch really stand out to me


----------

